# Gritters of the North East - Where the Feck Are Ya?!



## Rocket Romano (Dec 30, 2005)

For 2 weeks all the press have been in Snow Apocalypse mode. And for once the Met Office correctly forecasted snow.

Yet somehow they failed to mention this to any of the local authorities in the North East who decided not to grit any roads or pavements and to order buses to just...stop running

Bunch of useless bastards


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 30, 2005)

i don't think the guy in charge can actually know what a gritter looks like.
also when i was little i remember there being loads of latge yellow plastic containers liberally sprinkled around, all containing grit for the cold weather, they all appear to have disappeared now.


----------



## Riff (Dec 30, 2005)

WTF is going on?  In November I saw loads when there was a threat of frost. 

Now when we have full-blown snow - no-show!  I saw ONE at the top of the Fossway in Byker yesterday on Newcastle's patch.

I don't think Chester le Street council actually own any...

<grumble this is what I pay my Council Tax for grumble>


----------



## pogofish (Dec 31, 2005)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> also when i was little i remember there being loads of latge yellow plastic containers liberally sprinkled around, all containing grit for the cold weather, they all appear to have disappeared now.



We sitll have them but fairly recently had to fight for them.  The council decided to try & remove them all as a "safety risk" because in some parts of the city, dealers had apparently been keeping their stashes in them & a few were also found to contain dumped needles etc.

Of course, this was also the same year that they budgeted for a long weekend's worth of snow & ice & instead, got several weeks worth so went over by a massive amount.  

Now, instead of the stout burgundy-painted wooden chests of yore, we get the bright yellow chats!  Hmmm!


----------

